# MTB TU Braunschweig



## konahoss90 (17. November 2011)

Moin!

Da seitens des Unisports anscheinend kein Interesse mehr am Mountainbikesport besteht (es gab mal eine unisport gruppe, die aber zum Schluss wenig Resonanz gefunden hat und eingestampft wurde) versuche ich einfach mal hier übers Forum ein wenig Kontakte aufzubauen um sich mal zum biken zu treffen - egal ob Harz, Elm, Asse oder Bikepark!

Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und mal was starten wollt - einfach mal hier posten! 

Bis dennsen


----------



## roundround (19. November 2011)

Moin, ich hätte bock morgen ab 11 eine Runde zu drehen.
Ich fahr Hardtail und bin deshalb nicht für alle Strecken tauglich 
Bei Interesse einfach hier posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. November 2011)

Moin,
wir wollen morgen von BS aus in den Deister fahren. Falls da Interesse besteht...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## roundround (19. November 2011)

wann wollt ihr denn los?
ich bin so ab halb 11 wieder an meiner Wohnung in BS, dann müsste ich Sachen zusammensuchen und wäre dann bereit.
Grüße


----------



## konahoss90 (19. November 2011)

Ich gehe mit bestem Beispiel voran und bin mal nicht dabei -.- bin grad in der Heimat :/


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. November 2011)

Ich denke, wird werden uns um 12 Uhr im Deister treffen.

Grüße


----------



## roundround (19. November 2011)

fahrt ihr von bs aus?
Wie kommt ihr denn rüber?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. November 2011)

Ja, fahren von BS aus mit dem Auto.

Sind gegen 12 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen.

Grüße


----------



## roundround (20. November 2011)

Moin moin, ich hoffe ihr seht das hier noch.
Ich bin raus, ich fahr mit einem Kumpel Richtung Elm.
Aber in Zukunft können wir uns hier gerne absprechen.
Grüße


----------



## b0unCe (20. November 2011)

Hey,

ich wäre auch bei Ausritten rund um Braunschweig dabei (Hardtail). Am liebsten unter der Woche, ich habe hier die Erfahrung gemacht, dass an wohl keinem anderen Ort MTBler von Fußgängern so ungern gesehen sind wie hier...

Grüße


----------



## roundround (20. November 2011)

Unter der Woche ist es schlecht, da ich da immer arbeite.
Am WE wäre ich aber bereit.
Eben waren die Leute ganz ok, man muss nur ab und zu etwas abbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. November 2011)

Deister heute war super, nur leider wird es zu früh dunkel


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## konahoss90 (24. November 2011)

Ist am Wochenende jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. November 2011)

Jau, wir sind im deister.


----------



## roundround (25. November 2011)

Ui ui, 
ich bin Anfänger und fahre Hardtail, so eine Abfahrt würde ich aller Vorraussicht nach nicht überleben


----------



## konahoss90 (25. November 2011)

Wann wollt ihr denn fahren? Am Sa oder am So? Wenn ich mir das Video oben anschaue, seid ihr wohl eher mit groben Gerät unterwegs? Ich wäre bei dem Track, den ihr da oben fahrt wohl hin und wieder noch auf die chicken exits angewiesen..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Dezember 2011)

Komme die Tage auch endlich in Braunschweig an, wenn ich mein Endurotourenfüralleshardtail wieder aufgebaut habe schließe ich mich gerne Touren in der Umgebung an. Sobald die Parks auf haben auch wieder in Braunlage und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkrokus (31. März 2012)

Hallo, wenn Ihr Lust auf Touren Rund um Braunschweig ( auch Elm, Asse, Harz) habt schaut mal hier nach:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504303&highlight=braunschweig&page=38


----------

